# Lighting Diagrams



## Japanguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm currently in the process of rediscovering some lost skills, really getting back into my photography; and I wanted to take a quick poll. Do you use lighting diagrams? Why or why not? I used to, but have fallen out of practice and am wondering if its worth picking back up.

JG


----------



## hviid (Dec 30, 2011)

I rarely use mine, unless it's a setup I know i have to repeat. Like corporate portraits and such.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 31, 2011)

Wots at lighting diagram ???


----------



## Japanguy (Dec 31, 2011)

*Lighting diagram*

A light diagram is a way of writing out the lighting for a photo shoot. It can be used when you need to duplicate the results of a photo shoot consistently or in the planning stages to get an idea of what you want to do so as not to waste time if your working with a paid model. I used to work in a portrait mill, which is where I used it most. 

Here is a link with more info:

http://diyphotography.net/lighting-diagrams


JG


----------

